# Druckertreiber programmieren



## hoeler (6. September 2006)

Hallo zusammen, 

ich möchte einen Druckertreiber programmieren. Dieser soll allerdings nicht auf einem Drucker drucken, sondern das zu "druckenden" Dokument, ähnlich wie Distiller, in das SVG-Format konvertieren.
Um einen eigenen Konverter schreiben zu können, stellt sich mir zunächst die Frage in welchem Format Office ein Dokument an den Druckertreiber sendet. Postscript
Ein eigener Druckertreiber scheint mir die einzige Lösung, da ich Dokumente aus beliebigen Programmen (Acrobat Reader, Word, ..) in eine SVG-Datei schreiben möchte.
Wie muss ich die Sache angehen? Kenne mich leider in diesem Gebiet sehr schlecht aus.
Ein bißchen Brainstorming kann hier bestimmt nicht schaden.  

Vielen Dank schon mal!

Erwin


----------



## Matthias Reitinger (6. September 2006)

Hallo,

die Idee hatte vor dir schon mal jemand: SVGmaker

Grüße,
 Matthias


----------



## hoeler (6. September 2006)

Hallo,

den SVG-Maker kenn ich schon. Nur leider benötigt man für diesen eine Lizenz. Vektorgrafiken setzt er meiner Meinung nach nicht gut um. 
Möchte wenigstens den Aufwand bestimmen, einen eigenen Druckertreiber zu schreiben. Hab bereits recherchiert, aber noch keinen guten Ansatz gefunden.

Gruß  Erwin


----------



## Matthias Reitinger (6. September 2006)

Hallo,

das zum Entwickeln von Windowstreibern notwendige DDK (Driver Development Kit) sollte die notwendige Dokumentation einschließlich Beispielprojekten enthalten.

Grüße,
 Matthias


----------



## BlackMizi (21. September 2009)

Hallo,

gibt es auch Bücher in Deutsch? Habe leider nichts gefunden! 

Gruß und Dank
Kai


----------

